# Just installed MSS Springs- TTRS!!!



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

I just had the MSS spring kit installed on my 2013 TTRS. All I have to say is "WOW".. what a great upgrade to the stock springs. I had read all the testimonials online and was skeptical that replacement springs would have such an impact on what I believe are the car's biggest weakness- (the unresponsive 'normal' mode suspension and the way too bouncy and neurotic 'sport' mode setting.)
I have to say that the MSS spring kit has drastically improved the ride quality, ride performance- all without hampering the 'normal' / 'sport' mode magnetic ride. The car seriously moves over bumps and crap quality streets a lot more smoothly and tightens the ride nicely over good quality streets. The roll has been enormously minimized to the point where I no longer need a thicker rear sway bar. The steering has tightened and feels more true. ( my 2 biggest complaints about the car was the suspension and the 'too loose' steering.) The other big improvement is the car in 'sport' mode is not too bouncy like it was stock... I used to cringe going over any street that was less than perfect glass. Now I can leave the car in sport mode over all streets. This is a huge upgrade!!! 

The price of the kit was cheap relative to replacing the suspension with coil overs and it allowed me to keep the magnaride shocks.

Anyone who owns a TTRS is missing out if they don't do this upgrade. I thoroughly enjoy my TTRS more now!!


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

psabo said:


> I just had the MSS spring kit installed on my 2013 TTRS. All I have to say is "WOW".. what a great upgrade to the stock springs. I had read all the testimonials online and was skeptical that replacement springs would have such an impact on what I believe are the car's biggest weakness- (the unresponsive 'normal' mode suspension and the way too bouncy and neurotic 'sport' mode setting.)
> I have to say that the MSS spring kit has drastically improved the ride quality, ride performance- all without hampering the 'normal' / 'sport' mode magnetic ride. The car seriously moves over bumps and crap quality streets a lot more smoothly and tightens the ride nicely over good quality streets. The roll has been enormously minimized to the point where I no longer need a thicker rear sway bar. The steering has tightened and feels more true. ( my 2 biggest complaints about the car was the suspension and the 'too loose' steering.) The other big improvement is the car in 'sport' mode is not too bouncy like it was stock... I used to cringe going over any street that was less than perfect glass. Now I can leave the car in sport mode over all streets. This is a huge upgrade!!!
> 
> The price of the kit was cheap relative to replacing the suspension with coil overs and it allowed me to keep the magnaride shocks.
> ...


 psabo,
Thank you for the feedback and we are pleased to have exceeded your expectation of our MSS Sports kit product.

I know you had reservations which we discussed at length ahead of your purchase.

The MSS Spring kit is indeed for all Audi MK2 (8J) TT models currently equipped with the Audi MagneRide suspension. 

It is a direct replacement requiring no other modification and, as you point out, a rear sway bar is not a necessary purchase adding further to the savings if indeed one has not already made that purchase.

Equally, if you have a rear sway bar our MSS Spring kit compliments.

Again, thank you for the business and enjoy the MSS traits.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*Available in USA*

Sir, where did u purchase your MSS Spring kit? Are they available in USA?
Thanks


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

Ginovega said:


> Sir, where did u purchase your MSS Spring kit? Are they available in USA?
> Thanks


William at MSS is on this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Ginovega said:


> Sir, where did u purchase your MSS Spring kit? Are they available in USA?
> Thanks


Ginovega,

MSS is available worldwide and you can order on our website http://www.msskits.com/buy-online/

We are currently running a special through September on our Sports Kit with free shipping! It 
is our best offer yet and runs through the 30th or after 25 kits are sold.

Please feel free to email me if you have any questions [email protected]


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

*eagerly awaits for my MSS kit*


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

keitth24 said:


> *eagerly awaits for my MSS kit*


you will love it!!!!!


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

was the install straight forward like any other spring install?

How low did you go for the rears? or did you remove the perch to go lower


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

keitth24 said:


> was the install straight forward like any other spring install?
> 
> How low did you go for the rears? or did you remove the perch to go lower


It was a straight forward spring install although MSS has specific instructions on installation.
The ride height in the rear I left as it came from MSS which is close or at stock ride. ( I feel like the ride height stock is good as it is)

The fronts lowered by about 15mm.. the stance looks perfect IMO....


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

^ pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

311-in-337 said:


> ^ pics or it didnt happen.


ill get some pics for you guys


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

psabo said:


> It was a straight forward spring install although MSS has specific instructions on installation.


Did you pull the front axles to get the struts out or is there enough travel in the control arm to get the struts out with the axle left in place?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Did you pull the front axles to get the struts out or is there enough travel in the control arm to get the struts out with the axle left in place?


I had to pull the hubs (disconnecting the front axles from the hub).


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> I had to pull the hubs (disconnecting the front axles from the hub).


That's what it looks like. I've seen a couple of posts on the interwebs where folks have said it was unnecessary on other mk5 cars and I was thinking maybe the TTRS had a shorter strut and didn't need the hubs pulled. I guess I'll take a look when I get there but expect to pull the hubs.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's what it looks like. I've seen a couple of posts on the interwebs where folks have said it was unnecessary on other mk5 cars and I was thinking maybe the TTRS had a shorter strut and didn't need the hubs pulled. I guess I'll take a look when I get there but expect to pull the hubs.


Or just follow the install guide!  http://www.msskits.com/wp-content/u...ing-kit-Installation-for-Audi-TT-MK2-v1.0.pdf


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Marty said:


> Or just follow the install guide!  http://www.msskits.com/wp-content/u...ing-kit-Installation-for-Audi-TT-MK2-v1.0.pdf


...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

William


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> William


William , how long does it take to R&R the front springs according to your instructions? I would be doing my own install. thanks carl


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmm, that's different.... I was expecting to remove the strut from the knuckle at some point with the usual strut spreader tool. I guess it's just easier to take the whole assembly out since you're not actually replacing the strut. It also seems like it'd be easier to remove the top nut with everything still in the car but I guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will be following the progress of DIY closely as I hope to get around to installing mine over the next month or two.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

do you need a spring compressor? carl


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

carl44 said:


> do you need a spring compressor? carl


I didn't... just a hand pulling on the spring compresses it enough to get the strut nut started.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marty said:


> I didn't... just a hurtle pulling on the spring compresses it enough to get the strut nut started.


How long did it take to install the fronts? Thanks carl


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

carl44 said:


> How long did it take to install the fronts? Thanks carl


It took me me a good full day's worth of time to do the front and back. The back is easy. It's the front with the strut removal that is a pain.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Apologise Carl for the late response. 

Thanks to Marty for the responses.

Got to say this to keep the legal people happy...; 

- *For *your safety and that of others, we naturally do not advice DIY as noted in the install guides and installer info guides. 

- *Our *guidelines is for the MSS Spring Kit to be installed at professional workshop by a qualified technician. 

Please don't beat me up on the above statement, I have to say it ...on a serious note though, take care with any DIY as per norm and we hope you take note of our guidelines.

On to matters in discussions...as Marty points out, you do not need a spring compressor - if you can get access to one then use it to make the job easier. In any case though, anticipate this install to take a full day so use the beer opener to good use...

As a strategy, we tackle the fronts first as that is where most of the time is spent. 

Best to work with another person - this is an important point. 

I have watched [email protected] at work in their workshop and he purposefully asks one of his engineers to check each stage for sanity thus once he completes one corner the sanity check kicks in before starting the next corner...this eliminates the transfer of errors. It works well as a working process which he has implemented at JKM.

The rears are relatively easier - I reckon even I could do it and that really is saying something. Put it this way, I managed to break off my rear number plate housing attempting to open the boot (trunk) ...don't ask how I managed that but there you go... :laugh:

Jeff and I still monitor the forums however if you need a quick/quicker response just drop us a line at [email protected] or [email protected]. We get emails in our inbox even when on the move and can react quicker.

William


----------

